# acupucture



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have just booked some acupucture sessions whoo hoo

i have always said i wouldn't but im willing to try anything now

anyone else having it


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara i've been having acup for two years now!  i know it hasn't helped me conceive ....yet but i do think it has helped me lots of other ways.  So good luck to you and hope it helps.  If you need any info pm me and i'll try to help...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tell me everything lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Kara,

Guess what ... I'm having it too  Now there's a surprise  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F17%255F8%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Are you seeing a fertility acupuncturist? I believe there's a certain protocol they follow for fertility, the German protocol.

Where do you go Scouse? I see a woman in Cowbridge who also works at a clinic in Whitchurch.

I've had about six sessions now and my treatment got changed a little after my cancelled cycle but my acupuncturist is working on my wellbeing and anxiety until I start DR again. I don't know if it is helping me but I did feel really relaxed after my last session recently.

I believe it can increase your chances by a quarter if you have treatment before and after ET. I'm hoping to do that, fingers crossed.

What are you both paying? It's not cheap is it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the one im seeing has seen 2 women through ivf but i have printed out the german procotcol for her, hoping she will be ok

will ask tomorrow about before and after et

she is charging me £20 it should be £40 but she said as im starting now and will have many session she doesn't wana turn anyone away who is having ivf....she sounds good but is only open on a wednesday so will have to check with her about et


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm having acu too - mainly to try and reduce stress and promote healthiness during this tedious wait.  My lady works at both the Whitchurch clinic and the Pontcanna one - I see her at Cathedral Road because it's £35.00 there and £45.00 in Whitchurch!!  So far I have had 5 sessions.....I'm not sure whether it's helping or not yet but I will keep trying for now.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi girls,my acupun works from the new whitchurch clinic... they all seem really successful with us ivf women. I met one of their success stories last time i was there - a 2 month old baby boy!  So it can help - lets hope we are all as lucky!
It has def helped i have less headaches/ migraines, sinus probls, digestion and IBs all improved.  I do think it helps de stress too but as you said andi it ain't cheap.  Kara sounds like you found a good one if your tx comes before her profits X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
just got back from acupuncture and it was brill

she will do before and after et whatever the time and for one price!!!!the woman is brill

i have needles in my back, feet and ankles, she clear my pulses and they are running a lot smooter alrready


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Fantastic that you are having such a positive experience with it  

My next appt is tomorrow evening.  If she can do anything to ease my IBS I will be very grateful!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I spoke too soon yesterday RE acupuncture... I had one of the worst migraines i've had for years last night, just in time for my first jab!
Def helped me with my IBS.. Good Luck X


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had two years of acupuncture and then also 18 months of chinese herbal medicine.  I initially saw a woman in pontcanna but she stopped practicing as she adopted a little girl.  She recommended a lady in Abergavenny who as really good and I continued to see her for about 18 months.  However, whilst it did improve my cycles a little I still don't think it got me ovulating    and was very expensive, about £150 per month for 2 acu and the herbs.
My DH thinks its a complete con!  I've got to admit I did get a bit hooked on going as I felt I was doing something useful.  In fact it kind of just delayed me seeking proper medical assistance by about 3 years!

I do believe in it though especially for IVF and I"ve read about the Whitchurch clinic too.  Good luck with it - it is relaxing and great to spend a bit of time on yourself.
I tried Reflexology for a short while too but nothing really hapenned except I enjoyed the rest - lol.

Happy to help with questions on chinese medicine though as I read up loads on it at the time and have a really good book on chinese medicne and fertility.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I see Pauline from the Whitchurch Clinic, but at Cowbridge.  She works there on a Thursday at the Barefoot Studio ... have an appointment tomorrow .. looking forward to it. 

Does anyone else see her at Whitchurch?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Laura *wave*

I think I may be seeing the same lady you used to see in Pontcanna as I believe she adopted a little one a while back.

My acupuncturist wants me to take Chinese herbs but I am not sure...... the ones she wants me to try are called: Xiao Yan Wan which apparently translates as "Free and Easy Wanderer".  Ever heard of it?

Andi - is the studio you go to on the main road in Cowbridge?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Sally,

Yes, it's on the main road.  There's a big red telephone box outside.

I've just come back from there and really feel like a relaxing evening.  Wish I had someone to cook and iron for me


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

How's the acupuncture going?  

Kara are you still finding it brill?

Who's having it at the moment?  Acupuncture I mean


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Acupuncture is about the only thing I am having regularly!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Touche Scouse


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone read the news yestersday about acu being no good with ivf

it has done nothing but make me feel so much better


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes Kara, I read it just before leaving today for my acupuncture ... why so much conflicting reports?!!!!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

Will you carry on with the acu?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kara,

I had acu before and after ET this week and have a session booked for next week, 8 days post transfer.  I need all the help I can get.  

Are you still having it?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

I read a report based on Cardiff Uni research which suggested that the reason for ladies who were having acu showing lower conception rates could actually be more relevant to the fact that they were already having fertility problems ie that the fertility problems were the reason for them starting acu and that they therefore stood less chance of conceiving in the first place and the lack of success was not related to the acu itself.

My counsellor is really clued up on all alternative therapies etc and she says that whilst conventional medics may not like it, there is evidence that it helps.

My own view is that it should be down to the individual.  If it makes you feel better, eases pain, gives you a sense of control in the whole TTC process and therefore improves your mental attitude then surely it is a plus.  I have stopped mine for the moment because I wasn't happy with my therapist and I couldn't afford both acu and reflexology.  I will definitely not count it out in the future though.  For the moment I am sticking with reflexology which I find incredibly relaxing which I feel is what I need for my current situation.  JMO!

Sally xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sally,

I had already started my acu treatment before the recent scare and decided to continue because there's more positives than negatives about it.  

I go to The Barefoot Studio in Cowbridge, I see Pauline there who works in the Whitchurch (Jaqueline Brown) Clinic, Cowbridge is cheaper though.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Anyone still having acu during/before their tx?


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi
I did acu with both Pauline and Jackie Brown for a couple of my IVFs but got negatives..dont know whether there is any relevance of the acupuncture tho
I DID READ THE ARTICLE BY THE PSYCHOLOGIST (i THINK) at Cardiff uni..I HAVENT BEEN BACK TO ACU LATELY AS JUST CANT AFFORD £35 OR £45 ANY MORE BUT WOULD BE INTERESTD IN KNOWING IF ANYONE SPECIALISES AND DOES IT FOR LESS
tHE THING i MUST STRESS IS THAT i BELIEVE THAT YOU MUST not TAKE CHINESE HERBS WITH CONVENTIONAL MEDICATION WHEN DOING ivf (AND i WOULD PRESUME MEDICATED iui)
(SORRY CAPS LOCK ON!)
Reflexology sounds lovely too but it is also expensive in Whitchurch...its a shame because I really like Pauline and Jackie and even if it doesnt change the outcome of the procedure, it certainly is nice to lie down, relax and have  lovely chat with them
Nikki


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't know if it will be of any benefit to me. I didn't have a great embryo last time so no matter what holistic treatment I had it wasn't going to make a difference. All I can think of is that it is supposed to increase chances by 25% and at my age my chances are low so I think I will continue with it during my next treatment.

As you say Nikki it's lovely to offload and have a chat ... Pauline knows all some of my secrets


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Gave up acu a few months ago because my therapist was a bit odd and was making me feel more stressed than I was in the first place.

My reflexologist is fab though - she charges £35.00 per session and I really feel I benefit from my sessions with her -  I plan to stick with her throughout my tx and future PGs (hopefully).


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

who is your reflexologist?
Nikki x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im still having acu and its the best thing i did after having my last bfn, it has helped so much with emotions and af's

i truely believe it can not be bad


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

If anyone's interested in acupuncture or other complementary therapies, why not take a look on the Complementary Therapy board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

There was also a thread several months ago regards acupuncture not being beneficial with IVF....many conflicting reports and not enough research. Again, if you have a look on the Comp Thera board you'll find more information...and also check out the "News Discussions ~ what the papers say" board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101117.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

nikkis said:


> who is your reflexologist?
> Nikki x


My therapist is Helen and she practices from her home in Rhiwbina. She's a lovely person, has a good sense of humour and always puts me into a much more positive mindset.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girls

I dont have accu but do have reflexology which i love, had accu last year for my other condition (M.E.  ) and did not really find it that helpful or enjoyable ! but thats just me, so gonna stick with my reflexologist as I think that as long as you enjoy something it must be good for you

And x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i like acupuncture but then i have a needle fantasy lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't really enjoy the acu but do it because it's supposed to be beneficial.  I can't actually feel it doing anything to me, are you supposed to feel it working?  Then again I hated reflexology.  I have difficulty relaxing.


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

i never felt it working but always felt more relaxed afterwards..love the idea of reflexology tho
x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thought i'd put in my two pence worth...........i have acup and altho i can't actually say i enjoy it, i know it does me good.  I LOVE reflex - its the only thing that truly relaxes me!X


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I have acu also and i love it!!
Im a bit further a field tho in glasgow, The woman was recommended by a lovley gal on here who is expecting her 1st bambino on 24th jan

xx


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Jam
just wondering how you are doing?
Thinking of you
Nikki


----------

